# Wello Point Reefs 27th May 2007



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Will be fishing the reef at Wello point in the Yak from early morning through till whenever. Depends on the fishing i guess.

Targeting Squire and Bream. Maybe even a Taylor or two will be around.

Also going to have another crack at fighting a shark in the yak. Last time didnt go so well hahahaha.

Anyone welcome to join.

At the moment its me and my Dad.

Angus


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

It was ages since i posted this so i thought id give it a bump.

Just wanted to let everyone know there is so far at 15 guys from BFO coming to this already. Would love to see some familiar faces from here as well.

There will be a BBQ afterwards at about 12.00 midday to exchange yarns and reports.

Regards

Angus


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Angus,

Im in mate, I will launch at sun up with you if you like, 
hopefully we will get a few good fish


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Will have to let you know closer to the day, not sure what is arranged for that day yet


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

im going to pull out unfortunately,

heres the wind/wave action for sunday
i think il stick to currumbin creek and chase some bream


----------

